
Greece arrests Russian suspected of running $4B Bitcoin laundering ring - jpalomaki
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-greece-russia-arrest-idUSKBN1AB1OP?il=0
======
jpalomaki
Something related to the news[1] couple of days ago about Bitmixer.io closing
down?

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14843373](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14843373)

